# Investing in Aussie stocks...



## Kramer (27 August 2004)

Hi there!   

I hope it's okay that I post this here (otherwise you just move it) but I was wondering how it's possible for me living in Europe to invest in Australian stocks?

Is it possible, and if so, is it very expensive and could you give me some links on where and how to do it?

Best regards,
Kramer  :beat:


----------



## stefan (27 August 2004)

Hi Kramer,

I can't see why this would be very expensive for you. Many online brokers allow foreign investors to open an account with them. Some brokers will automatically open a bank account for you that will be linked to your trading account. Others require you to have an account before you apply. So you may need to open an Australian bank account. Check with the broker you're interested in. You can find a lot of information by visiting google.com.au... One example:

http://moneymanager.smh.com.au/tools/compare/fee_and_services.html

Australian Taxation laws are very strict and you should inform yourself prior to anything else. 

http://www.ato.gov.au/individuals/c...001/002/012/006&mnu=1113&mfp=001/002&st=&cy=1

This will give you an idea of what you can expect as a foreign investor. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## clowboy (27 August 2004)

Hey,

Sanford, to the best of my knowledge (it at least use to) opens an account for you when you become a member.

Take a look around like stefan said (google) but this is also a good starting point.

www.sanford.com.au


----------

